# Adult furry chatting/roleplaying



## Lizzah (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey guys! I just recently signed up on this site, both on FA and FAF and I was wondering if there are any people here who are interested in adult-oriented furry roleplay or chat sex, or can point me in the right direction. I'd rather you do it without any "Omg, gettafuckouttamyface you perv!"-attitude. I'd just like to know if there are any people like myself here or if I need to go look somewhere else, because I really need to find other people that are interested in this. I am on my own as it is right now.

Pre-thanks! :grin:


----------



## Lizzah (Apr 9, 2012)

Also, if there are any other furries like myself out there, I'd like to add that I do not ONLY wish to sexchat with ya, that's just one of my interests. I'd also like to get to know people and have general discussions.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 9, 2012)

I think if you go to the Lynx Plox section, there's a thread with links to different roleplaying groups. Not sure how much of it is tame vs. adult, though, it's not really my thing. 

This probably isn't a great place to ask, FAF can be snippy. If you find yourself terribly unhappy with the thread, you can click the report button (the ! next to the "This" button) and ask for it to be closed.


EDIT: Ninja. Try to not to double-post, it's considered post-count inflation and bumps the thread unnecessarily. If you have to add something, use the Edit button.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 9, 2012)

go into the sofurry chatrooms

:V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah...no..


----------



## Fay V (Apr 9, 2012)

We don't allow roleplaying on the forums here, however if you go to this page http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/48781-Roleplaying-Sites you'll find what you are looking for. 
Please don't double post. 
I'm going to close this since the info is elsewhere.


----------

